

Show HN: Extension that turns Chrome into a theremin - armenarmen
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/theremin/dnplphhedjnalcnicldolanngojlcnmi

======
sova
EAR BLEED WARNING TURN DOWN YOUR HEADPHONES

pretty sweet tho.

